# Bear grylls in darwin today



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 19, 2010)

*No, I can't walk up waterfalls, Bear Grylls tells kids*

By Jano Gibson
Updated 32 minutes ago 


"How do you eat bugs, exactly?" ... Young scouts quiz Bear Grylls about his eating habits. (Morgan Hartney)


*Audio: *Bear Grylls meets NT Scouts in Darwin (ABC Darwin) 
*Map: *Darwin 0800

He has eaten raw goat testicles, gobbled down frozen yak eyeballs and sipped on elephant faecal fluid. 
So the first question Edward "Bear" Grylls was asked today during his visit to the scout headquarters in Darwin was hardly surprising.
"How can you eat bugs, exactly?" a young girl said.
The English adventurer, who is preparing to head out to Arnhem Land to shoot an episode for his Man vs Wild television series, put it down to the basics of survival.
"It's amazing what happens when you get hungry," he said.
"You have got to do whatever you can. And it's never pretty, is it?"
The 35-year-old, who is also the chief of the United Kingdom Scout Association, was then peppered with more questions.
"Can you really walk up a waterfall?," one scout asked.
"No," he told them. 
"I can climb up a lot of waterfalls [but] I fall down a lot of waterfalls."
Another asked: "How do you come up with the things you do, like sleeping in a camel?"
"_ thought that would be a cool thing to show how to do," Grylls replied, admitting it wasn't the best idea.
"It was a bad night," he said.
Another scout wanted to know: "Have you ever felt like you are about to die?"
"God, you guys are real doom-mungers today," Grylls said.
"Yes. It's a horrible feeling, but it makes you realise life is super special."
Grylls would not give much away about his plans in the Northern Territory outback, which he rated as one of the riskiest places in the world.
"Danger is the bottom line," he said.
"You've got some of the most lethal predators on earth up here, so I'm always cautious and a little bit nervous, especially when you are dealing with sharks, snakes and saltwater crocs."
But 12-year-old scout, Oliver, said he knew what Grylls should do while in the Top End. 
"I think [he should] wrestle a croc, kill it, and then take its teeth and make a croc-tooth dagger to kill cane toads with, and sleep in the croc, and have the croc skull as protection.
"That would be cool."

special thanks ABC NEWS_


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

So, he broke the law and killed and ate a wild Australian snake and they let him back in the country? And they wont even let Snoop Dogg come here to do a concert. Pathetic.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 19, 2010)

too rite naledge ??????


----------



## AM Pythons (May 19, 2010)

plenty of 'phoney grilles' video's on you tube.. see how he really makes his programs


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

:lol: it will be very entertaining if he does what the last kid suggested. Who gives if he kills snakes, as long as they are not rare and he is going to actually eat them, that means he eats it on film for us instead of "saving it for later" or whatever other stupid excuse he has to kill animals for nothing other then ratings.


----------



## AM Pythons (May 19, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> Who gives if he kills snakes, .



well give him your snakes to kill then, so he can leave our wildlife alone..


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> Who gives if he kills snakes.


 
Well, it's against the law. Why not say ''Who gives if he molests some kids" while you're at it.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

Eating snakes is the same as seafood from australian waters, only difference is one is legal to eat. Both are classed as "wildlife"

By the way I don't like the show because it is fake, and because he kills animals for nothing, he says he will save them for later and wastes them. If he eats the whole animal on screen it is fine in my opinion, same as someone eating any other Australian animal.


----------



## bulionz (May 19, 2010)

bear grylles rocks, he's awesome and yeah he didn't have to kill the snake but he's still cool.


----------



## AM Pythons (May 19, 2010)

if you know how fake his show is then im sure you understand its not necessary to kill anything..


----------



## Duke (May 19, 2010)

bulionz said:


> bear grylles rocks, he's awesome and yeah he didn't have to kill the snake but he's still cool.


 I'm with you kiddo  I love Bear Grylls. I reckon Man vs Wild is a great show.
iirc, Monday's episode will feature him in the Kimberley region. I don't know if it's an old screening, or related to his recent visit to Australia.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> if you know how fake his show is then im sure you understand its not necessary to kill anything..


 
It's just like eating any other meat, if you eat any Australian animal (fish, prawns, roo, oyster you name it), you are just the same. If you don't agree with animals being killed or think its not neccesary, be a vegetarian.

It is not really necessary to kill stuff, but if he is actually gonna eat it, there is no harm in it.

Kimberly episode is an old one, its the one were he apparently kills an olive, you see him "kill it" from a distance but I think it is fake because he usually just kills them up close and personal when he is allowed to, I think because it was illegal he didn't actually kill it and just make it look like he did.


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

Duke said:


> I'm with you kiddo  I love Bear Grylls. I reckon Man vs Wild is a great show.
> iirc, Monday's episode will feature him in the Kimberley region. I don't know if it's an old screening, or related to his recent visit to Australia.


 
I like the show when he doesn't kill things. In the other night's episode when he was looking for beavers to kill it was terrible, especially considering he was just saying how amazing they were. Luckily he didn't find any.

The Kimberly one should be good, I hope nothing dies though.


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> It's just like eating any other meat, if you eat any Australian animal (fish, prawns, roo, oyster you name it), you are just the same. If you don't agree with animals being killed or think its not neccesary, be a vegetarian.
> 
> It is not really necessary to kill stuff, but if he is actually gonna eat it, there is no harm in it.


 
It's not just like any other meat, they're protected species'. And he hardly ever eats even a quarter of what he kills, he'll eat half a bite max usually.


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 19, 2010)

Can somebody please post a link to a video of Bear supposedly killing an olive, as the episode I watched he stated that due to Australian law he could not kill our wildlife, personally I don't believe that he did kill the olive.

And Naledge likening killing snakes to child abuse is just straight out stupid


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

naledge said:


> It's not just like any other meat, they're protected species'. And he hardly ever eats even a quarter of what he kills, he'll eat half a bite max usually.



Yes they are protected, but its just the same as eating fish to me, all are Australian. I don't eat any meat really, apart from occasionally chicken. You are right about that, that is why I stated if he is gonna eat it all on camera. I think it is a waste and wrong to kill it and only take a bite or eat a few mouthfuls.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

naledge said:


> Well, it's against the law. Why not say ''Who gives if he molests some kids" while you're at it.


 
I missed this comment, yes it is against the law to eat protected animals, but if its a common species, it is just like eating any other animal in my eyes. 

Molesting kids is a totally different argument, and a stupid comparison. 

Anyway I don't really wanna argue, lets all just do what we came onto this thread to do, bag bear grylls :lol:


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Can somebody please post a link to a video of Bear supposedly killing an olive, as the episode I watched he stated that due to Australian law he could not kill our wildlife, personally I don't believe that he did kill the olive.
> 
> And Naledge likening killing snakes to child abuse is just straight out stupid


 
And saying 'who gives' when someone breaks the law is also straight out stupid. The law's there for a reason.


----------



## AM Pythons (May 19, 2010)

meat,fish,chicken,oysters they 'FARM', i dont see any 'snake farms' around... so liking it to killing a cow,fish,oyster is just stupid.. snakes are protected.. go down to your local farmer & slaughter his prized cows & see if he shakes your hand & tells you its just like killing a snake....


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

naledge said:


> And saying 'who gives' when someone breaks the law is also straight out stupid. The law's there for a reason.


 
You can't agree with every single law though, some are just stupid, eg you can't touch wild snakes without permit just to move off a busy road, but you can kill them in self defense.

Tatt2tony, I don't call trawling fish farming, most on the supermarket shelfs are caught. Kangaroo that is for sale is shot in the bush, I guess you don't support that either?


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 19, 2010)

Yeah but there's a big difference between the two and a young person reading your post that has suffered this sort of abuse could walk away feeling that their problem is as trivial as someone killing a snake


----------



## josh14 (May 19, 2010)

just a question what snake did he kill


----------



## Duke (May 19, 2010)

Why isn't there this much anger and debate when Malcolm Douglas tucks into a goanna?


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

Because malcolm douglas actually eats it


----------



## -Matt- (May 19, 2010)

I love how there is an uproar everytime a REPTILE is killed...what about all these other animals that get slaughtered everyday for no reason? Thousands of reptiles get killed on the road everyday by people, "oh my god theres a dead red belly on the side of the road, someone MUST have swerved to hit it!" - "Oh look another dead kangaroo five metres off the edge of the road, accidents happen, stupid thing should know to stay away from roads".


Oh and just to stay on topic I think Bear Grylls is an absolute douche as I made clear in the first Bear Grylls thread that popped up.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

Agree 100% with you Matt, I bet most of you who replied to this thread have killed a snake in the past without even knowing, if you have driven anywhere in the bush, even just in farm area with a few trees and grass on the sides of the road on a warm night you have probably killed snakes unless you were going extremely slow looking for those little 20cm snakes and smaller ones. Bet you would hate field herpers, most that I know have cleaned up snakes, accidentally and killed them deliberately (To put them out of there misery) 

So I doubt someone eating a snake from the wild is gonna do much, same impact as poaching a snake from the wild. As long as the animal being eaten doesn't just go to waste, there is no harm in it.


----------



## hypochondroac (May 19, 2010)

Yeah agree'd, he's a douche.

I don't exactly know what happened seeing as i don't watch the show but he shouldn't have been allowed to kill one since they are protected, i love how the law seems to make acceptions for television stars. At the same time i'm not against killing to survive, just not for television.

I think it's more to do with population, farming etc 
Kangaroo's and other such animals are farmed to eat, reptiles arn't.


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I love how there is an uproar everytime a REPTILE is killed...what about all these other animals that get slaughtered everyday for no reason? Thousands of reptiles get killed on the road everyday by people, "oh my god theres a dead red belly on the side of the road, someone MUST have swerved to hit it!" - "Oh look another dead kangaroo five metres off the edge of the road, accidents happen, stupid thing should know to stay away from roads".
> 
> 
> Oh and just to stay on topic I think Bear Grylls is an absolute douche as I made clear in the first Bear Grylls thread that popped up.


 
I don't agree. I think most people that don't like him are like me and don't like it when he kills any animal, not just reptiles. Anyway, you shouldn't be shocked, this is a reptile forum, there's bound to be reptile lovers here. It's just like a dog person would get upset if you hacked a puppy to bits in front of them.


----------



## hypochondroac (May 19, 2010)

and about the uproar thing.. i've gathered the opposite, sure reptiles are protected but alot of australians would much rather see a reptile go than a mammal, you know.. because they arn't cute and fluffy.


----------



## -Matt- (May 19, 2010)

naledge said:


> I don't agree. I think most people that don't like him are like me and don't like it when he kills any animal, not just reptiles. Anyway, you shouldn't be shocked, this is a reptile forum, there's bound to be reptile lovers here. It's just like a dog person would get upset if you hacked a puppy to bits in front of them.


 
That post wasn't actually refering to Bear but peoples attitudes in general on this forum. 
I'm not shocked at all, yes its a reptile forum and I, myself am a reptile lover (obviously) but I am also an animal lover...what makes a native reptiles death any more important than the death of any of our other native fauna?



hypochondroac said:


> and about the uproar thing.. i've gathered the opposite, sure reptiles are protected but alot of australians would much rather see a reptile go than a mammal, you know.. because they arn't cute and fluffy.


 
I meant in regards to this forum.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

hypochondroac said:


> Yeah agree'd, he's a douche.
> 
> I don't exactly know what happened seeing as i don't watch the show but he shouldn't have been allowed to kill one since they are protected, i love how the law seems to make acceptions for television stars. At the same time i'm not against killing to survive, just not for television.
> 
> ...



Kangaroo's are not farmed, they just have people go out and shoot them, Better eating roo then eating cow! Environmentally friendly is the way to go!


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> That post wasn't actually refering to Bear but peoples attitudes in general on this forum.
> I'm not shocked at all, yes its a reptile forum and I, myself am a reptile lover (obviously) but I am also an animal lover...what makes a native reptiles death any more important than the death of any of our other native fauna?


 
Nothing. Well, unless the reptiles in question are more in danger of extinction than other fauna. The only animals I could ever even imagine killing are fish, but that's because I've fished most of my life and grown up with it. Still, I've never killed any animal and will avoid it as best as I can for the rest of my life. I hate people that kill for fun or money tbh.


----------



## -Matt- (May 19, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> Kangaroo's are not farmed, they just have people go out and shoot them, Better eating roo then eating cow! Environmentally friendly is the way to go!



Maybe people should pay a visit to western QLD and see what cattle are doing to out native reptiles natural habitat out there?....Should we then start an angry thread about that....I HATE YOU COWS!!


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

Ok back to the argument on Bear Grylls. I do not like him because

- He kills animals and then wastes them, If he ate them all I wouldn't care
- The show is fake; I don't like being lied too
- He does unnecessary things to "survive", like the other night he walked into a dark abandoned mine to "find supplies"


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

Haha good ol' De Ja Vu - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/bear-grylls-133848


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Maybe people should pay a visit to western QLD and see what cattle are doing to out native reptiles natural habitat out there?....Should we then start an angry thread about that....I HATE YOU COWS!!


 
yep cows do much more damage then Bear Grylls will ever do, if you eat cows, you are killing reptiles by supporting farmers to clear habitat, then have cows trample all over it.


----------



## -Matt- (May 19, 2010)

naledge said:


> Nothing. Well, unless the reptiles in question are more in danger of extinction than other fauna. The only animals I could ever even imagine killing are fish, but that's because I've fished most of my life and grown up with it. Still, I've never killed any animal and will avoid it as best as I can for the rest of my life. I hate people that kill for fun or money tbh.



Thats because fishing is a common past time and has been around since the dawn of man....and why did fishing originate? For food. The aboriginals in far north QLD fish for Arafurae File Snakes for food.
I am also against killing for fun or money but livestock are all killed for money and they are still animals. I can't say that I've never killed an animal, I do a lot of herping and have accidently ran over a fair few reptiles and also put injured reptiles out of their misery....should I now be flamed for this? Ive also hit birds and kangaroos but no one cares about them.


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Thats because fishing is a common past time and has been around since the dawn of man....and why did fishing originate? For food. The aboriginals in far north QLD fish for Arafurae File Snakes for food.
> I am also against killing for fun or money but livestock are all killed for money and they are still animals. I can't say that I've never killed an animal, I do a lot of herping and have accidently ran over a fair few reptiles and also put injured reptiles out of their misery....should I now be flamed for this? Ive also hit birds and kangaroos but no one cares about them.



I care about birds, I saw at least twenty dead magpies on a trip to Adelaide once. But Kangaroos I kind of understand, we slow down when we see them on the side of the road, but the stupid things always run out in front of the car. The could at least stand still. Like 'oh crap a car... what do we do? I KNOW! let's run in front of it' they're the world's most stupid animal, I'd still never kill one on purpose though.


----------



## Daryl_H (May 19, 2010)

At the end of the day the show is about SURVIVAL, by killing what ever animal he kills it is showing you how to eat and take the animal/reptile (FOOD) out quickly!!!!!!!! its not about how much he eats he is showing you how to do it if you ever find yourself stuck somewhere without an easy exit. i love reptiles but if i was starveing in the middle of nowhere i know what i'd do i would SURVIVE!!!


----------



## -Matt- (May 19, 2010)

naledge said:


> I care about birds, I saw at least twenty dead magpies on a trip to Adelaide once. But Kangaroos I kind of understand, we slow down when we see them on the side of the road, but the stupid things always run out in front of the car. The could at least stand still. Like 'oh crap a car... what do we do? I KNOW! let's run in front of it' they're the world's most stupid animal, I'd still never kill one on purpose though.



See now thats double standards isn't it? 
Have you ever seen a snake on the road? They are not easy to see even when you are driving at 40km/h and looking for them. Reptiles will sit on the road for heat and therefore get run over....animals dont know what roads are for so they end up dead.

Anyway this meant to be about Bear Grylls being a tosser so carry on...


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

Daryl_H said:


> At the end of the day the show is about SURVIVAL, by killing what ever animal he kills it is showing you how to eat and take the animal/reptile (FOOD) out quickly!!!!!!!! its not about how much he eats he is showing you how to do it if you ever find yourself stuck somewhere without an easy exit. i love reptiles but if i was starveing in the middle of nowhere i know what i'd do i would SURVIVE!!!


 
Yeah, you do know that. We all know that. We don't need some guy to show us 100 times. I mean, how hard is it to realize that meat comes from animals, if you need someone to tell you that you wont survive. We all know that meat comes from animals, we all know blades and rocks kill things. If anybody needs somebody to point that out over and over and over again they shouldn't be out in the wild should they?


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> See now thats double standards isn't it?
> Have you ever seen a snake on the road? They are not easy to see even when you are driving at 40km/h and looking for them. Reptiles will sit on the road for heat and therefore get run over....animals dont know what roads are for so they end up dead.
> 
> Anyway this meant to be about Bear Grylls being a tosser so carry on...


 
Haha yeah I have seen them, and if people accidentally kill reptiles I don't mind, just the same as if they accidentally kill kangaroos or birds. But if people do it on purpose for fun, if they swerve to try and hit reptiles, birds, kangaroos, or any other animal on the road, that I don't like. I was just saying that I understand how hard it is to not hit an animal when you have ten of them running in front of you from both sides of the road haha.


----------



## Gekambi (May 19, 2010)

I wonder what would happen if i posted more PeTA video's on the site... People would hunt me down. So just one thing all you people who say you love animals and complain when there killed, what have you acctually done to try and prevent it other then bag someone out??
I dont like Bear Grills (i wonder if thats acctually his name), looks like a publisity stunt to me. But still stop complaining especially since alot of you are bias based on the animals you like, and if you really do care then do something.


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

Gekambi said:


> I wonder what would happen if i posted more PeTA video's on the site... People would hunt me down. So just one thing all you people who say you love animals and complain when there killed, what have you acctually done to try and prevent it other then bag someone out??
> I dont like Bear Grills (i wonder if thats acctually his name), looks like a publisity stunt to me. But still stop complaining especially since alot of you are bias based on the animals you like, and if you really do care then do something.


 
I wish I could do something, but I have too much on my plate already. I'm at University and looking for a job, when I have a job I'll have even less time. And although I'd love to help, time is valuable and so I can't volunteer anywhere.


----------



## -Matt- (May 19, 2010)

Nothing PETA does is good.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 19, 2010)

This thread has sparked some UPROAR ? so i will tru to explaine some things ?

This new Episode will feature BEAR GRYLllS in australia is to be filmed in Arnhem Land 

The general format of each episode is the premise that Grylls is left stranded in a region. The episode documents his efforts to survive and find a way back to civilization, usually requiring an overnight shelter of some kind. Bear also tells about successful and failed survivals in the particular area which he is in.
Each episode takes about one week to ten days to shoot. Before each show the crew does about a week of reconnaissance, followed by Bear Grylls doing a flyover of the terrain. Grylls then undergoes two days of intensive survival briefings. "I spend two days on location prior to dropping in – I go through all the safety and comms briefing as well as being briefed on local conditions, and flora and fauna by local rangers and a local bushcraft expert." He is followed on the program by a cameraman and a sound engineer, also with a safety consultant. To show various survival situations, some aspects of the show are staged. [9] Directors oversee location filming and the final edit of each program. Season One directors included Dominic Stobart, Scott Tankard and Mark Westcott. Bear Grylls said, "I suppose to bear in mind that this is a worst-case scenario show, and therefore, of course things have to be planned. Otherwise, it would just be me in the wild and nothing happening, you know, ’cause textbook survival says you land, you get yourself comfortable, you wait for rescue, you don’t do anything. It would be a very boring show. The show is how to deal if you fall into quick sand, if you get attacked by an alligator, if you have to make a raft. I get a really good briefing before we go. I know there’s a big river there, there’s gonna be a great cliff climb there, there’s loads of snakes in those rocks, watch out for an alligator. So I do have a good idea of 80 percent of what’s gonna happen." Furthermore, contrary to onscreen presentation, his movements are rarely from Point A to Point B: "We plan it, if we’re doing different locations, sometimes we’ll have to do a whole crew move and get a helicopter. Again, we’re talking huge distances sometimes. So we’ll use helis when we have to. They’ll go out three weeks ahead of me, and go, “That bit’s no good. Those rapids we thought are gonna be good are boring, but down there, it’s great.”[10] In April 2008, Grylls and Discovery released a book that includes survival tips from the TV show. In June 2009, Grylls had a special co-host—Will Ferrell—in episode 41, the season 5 premiere called _Men vs. Wild_

Criticism
The show has been criticized for fabricating some of the situations in which Grylls finds himself. In 2006 a _Born Survivor_ crew member admitted that some scenes in episodes were misleading, indicating to viewers that Grylls was stranded in the wild alone when he was not. [11] The issue of scenes being manipulated was also raised by Mark Weinert, a U.S. survival consultant. One example he gave was of a raft allegedly being put together by team members before being taken apart so Grylls could be filmed building it. Other scenes that have been criticized include:

Grylls was shown trying to lasso "wild" mustang in the Sierra Nevada that were in fact tame and had been hired from a trekking station nearby.[12]
A scene where Grylls was purported to have escaped from an active volcano by leaping across lava, avoiding poisonous sulphur dioxide gas, was actually enhanced with special effects, using hot coal and smoke machines.[13][14]
Similarly, another episode gave viewers the impression that Grylls "was a 'real life Robinson Crusoe' stuck on a desert island", while in reality he was on an outlying part of the Hawaiian archipelago and retired to a motel at night.[15][16]
*[edit] Show's response to criticism with changes*

In response to these early criticisms, Discovery and Channel 4 aired re-edited episodes, removing elements that were too planned, with a fresh voice-over and a preceding announcement pointing out that some situations are "presented to Bear to show the viewer how to survive".
Following criticism in the media in July 2007 about elements of the show's first season, British Channel 4 temporarily suspended the show's second season for a few weeks, promising clarification and transparency in the production and editing of the show.[17] The channel responded to criticism of the show by pointing out that Grylls conducted all of his own stunts, many of which put him in perilous conditions, and that the show was not a documentary, but a "how-to" guide to "basic survival techniques in extreme environments."[18] The channel issued a statement saying that:
_"The programme explicitly does not claim that presenter Bear Grylls' experience is one of unaided solo survival. For example, he often directly addresses the production team, including the cameraman, making it clear he is receiving an element of back-up."_[19]​The Discovery Channel also responded to the criticism by announcing that future airings would be edited (including a disclaimer at the beginning of each episode) so as not to imply to viewers that Grylls was left alone to survive during production of the show. Since then, Grylls has stated on camera when he has received assistance in order to demonstrate survival tactics or when he is exiting the setting for a period of time due to safety concerns. Grylls also tells the cameras filming behind the scenes footage how the film crew sometimes assists him in order to film certain sequences.[20][21][22][23]
The Discovery Channel also released behind the scenes footage showing how sequences of _Man Vs. Wild_ are filmed. In the footage, while setting up a scene, each production crew member is introduced and their role is briefly explained, including a safety consultant who served in the Royal Marines. During the scenes, Bear Grylls tells how each crew members' role ensures his safety while he explains survival tactics. The footage includes open discussion over safety and other precautions.
On August 3, 2007, Grylls posted on his blog that the "press accusations of motels and stagings in the show that have been doing the rounds, all I can say is they don't always tell the full story, but that's life and part of being in the public eye I guess."[24] In response to allegations of spending nights in local hotels as opposed to staying in the shelters built during filming, Grylls clarifies in an article in the December 3 issue of People Magazine that:
_“Episodes take about ten days to tape, explains Grylls: “The night stuff [shown on camera] is all done for real. But when I’m not filming I stay with the crew in some sort of base camp." Episodes now clarify when Grylls gets support from his crew and when situations are staged, “We should have done that from the start,” he says. “The more you see, the more real it feels.””_[25]

PLEASE CONSIDER THAT ALL FILMING WILL BE MORE THAN LIKELY ON ABORIGINAL LANDS PROTECTED FROM NON INDIGENOUS PERSONS ( THE TRIBAL ELDERS IN REMOTE COMMUNITIES WOULD HAVE TO APPROVE APPLICATION TO FILM AND HUNT, EAT, RECORD  WITH EXPRESS PERMISION BY THE ABORIGINAL LANDS COUNCIL , YES AS ABOVE THE SHOW IS NOT A DOCUMENTRY BUT ADVENTURE SHOW WITH SURVIVAL SKILLS FOR ENTERTAINMENT , THIS IS A HIGH PROFILE SHOW AND WITH SUCH PUBLICITY WITHOUT FILMING PERMITS AND RECORD RIGHTS (LICENCE ) THE ABORIGINAL PEOPLE WOULD NOT ALLOW HIM TO FILM ?
YES I AGREE THAT I HAVE WATCHED ALL EPISODES AND HATE IT WHEN A REPTILE IS KILLED ? OR ANY ANIMAL THAT IS KILLED FOR VIEWING ENTERTAINMENT ?????? ​


----------



## -Matt- (May 19, 2010)

Try and explain or copy and paste from somewhere else?


----------



## Gekambi (May 19, 2010)

He's Basically saying that Bear Does admit and make it easily accessable of when and how he is assissted during the course of the show.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 19, 2010)

yeah your right mat,but this explains a little more than just fighting between two parties, for the persons that havnt seen what most have on the show ?

this should stop the bickering ??

who are you just trying to attack anyone ???


----------



## Gekambi (May 19, 2010)

I dont think i was. Didnt i say not long ago to do something other than bag people out. Im sure i did. Now just everyone pause and think seriously what was this tread originally about??
And yes i do know as soon as Bear Grills is mentioned there is certain controvercy ahead but lets have a go shall we.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 19, 2010)

i like the show, great show - probably my fave show
to say the truth, i dont really care what he kills, i know its wrong though


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> yeah your right mat,but this explains a little more than just fighting between two parties, for the persons that havnt seen what most have on the show ?
> 
> this should stop the bickering ??
> 
> who are you just trying to attack anyone ???


 
Nobody is attacking anyone ?????

We're just having a heated discussion ??

Most of us agree that killing the animals for pure entertainment like that is wrong. And from what I've seen most of us still don't despise the show.


----------



## -Matt- (May 19, 2010)

What uproar? All I see is a friendly debate?


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> PLEASE CONSIDER THAT ALL FILMING WILL BE MORE THAN LIKELY ON ABORIGINAL LANDS PROTECTED FROM NON INDIGENOUS PERSONS ( THE TRIBAL ELDERS IN REMOTE COMMUNITIES WOULD HAVE TO APPROVE APPLICATION TO FILM AND HUNT, EAT, RECORD  WITH EXPRESS PERMISION BY THE ABORIGINAL LANDS COUNCIL , YES AS ABOVE THE SHOW IS NOT A DOCUMENTRY BUT ADVENTURE SHOW WITH SURVIVAL SKILLS FOR ENTERTAINMENT , THIS IS A HIGH PROFILE SHOW AND WITH SUCH PUBLICITY WITHOUT FILMING PERMITS AND RECORD RIGHTS (LICENCE ) THE ABORIGINAL PEOPLE WOULD NOT ALLOW HIM TO FILM ?
> YES I AGREE THAT I HAVE WATCHED ALL EPISODES AND HATE IT WHEN A REPTILE IS KILLED ? OR ANY ANIMAL THAT IS KILLED FOR VIEWING ENTERTAINMENT ??????
> [/INDENT]


 
In my opinion Australian land is Australian land. Are the indigenous people on 'indigenous land' really immune to Australian law? If so, that's terribly racist and discriminatory. No wonder our country is split, even our government is segregating indigenous people. Throwing the 'melting pot' idea out of the window, giving indigenous people their own land and laws. It's discriminating against non-indigenous Australians, obviously, and also discriminating against indigenous Australians by segregating them like that.


----------



## cris (May 19, 2010)

naledge said:


> So, he broke the law and killed and ate a wild Australian snake and they let him back in the country? And they wont even let Snoop Dogg come here to do a concert. Pathetic.


 
Thats because instead of ticking the box asking about bringing in vast quantities of weed he wrote "for shizzle my nizzle that ___'s off the hizzle" in a 44 mag texta. It was also believed that he couldnt speak english and was associated with an unqualified doctor working in a unauthorised lab.


----------



## -Matt- (May 19, 2010)

naledge said:


> In my opinion Australian land is Australian land. Are the indigenous people on 'indigenous land' really immune to Australian law? If so, that's terribly racist and discriminatory. No wonder our country is split, even our government is segregating indigenous people. Throwing the 'melting pot' idea out of the window, giving indigenous people their own land and laws. It's discriminating against non-indigenous Australians, obviously, and also discriminating against indigenous Australians by segregating them like that.


 
Wow what a debate that paragraph could create...


----------



## mrkos (May 19, 2010)

geez the third bear grylls debate in almost as many weeks people on this forum must be runnin out of decent sh.t to talk about.


----------



## cris (May 19, 2010)

naledge said:


> In my opinion Australian land is Australian land. Are the indigenous people on 'indigenous land' really immune to Australian law? If so, that's terribly racist and discriminatory. No wonder our country is split, even our government is segregating indigenous people. Throwing the 'melting pot' idea out of the window, giving indigenous people their own land and laws. It's discriminating against non-indigenous Australians, obviously, and also discriminating against indigenous Australians by segregating them like that.


 
Being racist is the new fashioned way of not being racist. Although there is actually no widely accepted grounds to split humans into various races, so its actually just locality or genetic descrimination.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

Come on people 

[video=youtube;sonYFxHHvaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sonYFxHHvaM[/video]


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

By the way, good to see the debate is still going (I was off watching lost), we need a thread to debate about religion, politics, races, countries, animals, views etc all in one. Would be great, nothing beats a good online argument!


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> Come on people
> 
> [video=youtube;sonYFxHHvaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sonYFxHHvaM[/video]


 
We can't have love when groups of people are treated differently.

[video=youtube;FiGYmSFlgDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiGYmSFlgDk[/video]

Seriously, segregation annoys me to no end.

At my old high school we had an "Indigenous Australian class" it was a homegroup class where they put all the aboriginal kids. How the hell can a government institution get away with doing that in this day and age? They're discriminating against indigenous Australians and everybody else.


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> online argument!


 
When you put it like that it sounds petty. Arguing are the basis for every report and essay. Without arguing nothing would ever be solved.


----------



## -Matt- (May 19, 2010)

From Bear Grylls to racism?....your comments will get deleted for being off topic  ....unless.....Bear is a racist? Hmmmmm


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 19, 2010)

Gekamby - sorry if you were offended this was not meant for you ?

Naledge - In many parts of australia -NT- QLD- and nearlly all other states there are protected lands scared to the aboriginal people ?

just like in the US , indian reservations we have aboriginal reservations where express permision must be obtained before entering onto this land even more so filming on this land ?
The truth is that the aboriginal people are discriminated against ? if you went into these protected communites you would be disgusted by what is available to them ?

These are the same communities the federal government now control funding to ?
i am not aboriginal nor have the blood of the aboriginal people through me , but i employ aboriginal people who are the best candidates for the roles i select them for ?
John howards government stole over $1 billion dollars that the aboriginal people self managed ATSIC , now we allocate them one third of the funding taken ?
most of the land i have talked about is sacred land and no funding gets to these places ?

i believe that the aboriginal people are disadvantaged in their own country ? 

THIS BUDGET THE RUDD GOVERNMENT HAS ALLOCATED $4.5 BILLION FOR FOREIGN COUNTRYS ( BILLION ) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT THAT ?
THESE COUNTIRES ARENT EVEN GRATEFUL TO AUSTRALIA ?
THEY SEE IT AS CENTRELINK TO THEIR OWN GOVERNEMENTS ? ( sorry those persons on welfare this is not meant to offend )


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

naledge said:


> When you put it like that it sounds petty. Arguing are the basis for every report and essay. Without arguing nothing would ever be solved.



It is petty, thats why I can't believe people result in name calling, grudges and hating each other. everyone has different opinions. Wars start because people don't agree and take things to far, everyone should just calm down and relax.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

Topic change, if you wanna talk Bear Grylls get your own thread :lol:


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> It is petty, thats why I can't believe people result in name calling, grudges and hating each other. everyone has different opinions. Wars start because people don't agree and take things to far, everyone should just calm down and relax.


 
Has there been any name calling, grudges or hate in this thread? 
If it wasn't for arguing we'd still all think the world was flat. The very first thing we were taught this year at University is that arguing (civil arguing mind you) is a great thing.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

Lol none in this thread, but most other arguments result in that. That is true, as long as people don't take arguments to far.


----------



## cris (May 19, 2010)

naledge said:


> The very first thing we were taught this year at University is that arguing (civil arguing mind you) is a great thing.


 
Well they are wrong, arguements create disargeement. An arguement is only uselful with open minded, educated and clever participants. Some universities are still religious too :lol: I was was taught at uni that if an life form can produce fertile offspring with a nother they are the same species, so GTP and carpets are the same speices? :lol:


----------



## shane14 (May 19, 2010)

if u were in his situation id do anything to stay alive. wouldnt u? ffs, i dont understand people when they dont think about how this is actually useful...


----------



## naledge (May 19, 2010)

shane14 said:


> if u were in his situation id do anything to stay alive. wouldnt u? ffs, i dont understand people when they dont think about how this is actually useful...


 
Hahahahah what situation? He has like fifty guys around him, including Survival Experts telling him what to do. He's at no risk of dying. He's not trying to stay alive. He's trying to make money.

"Do anything to stay alive" What? Anything except ask the guy next to him for something to eat or a drink of water?


----------



## Daryl_H (May 20, 2010)

naledge said:


> Hahahahah what situation? He has like fifty guys around him, including Survival Experts telling him what to do. He's at no risk of dying. He's not trying to stay alive. He's trying to make money.
> 
> "Do anything to stay alive" What? Anything except ask the guy next to him for something to eat or a drink of water?



he is showing people like yourself naledge how to (EAT AND SURVIVE) in the big bad world rather than give up.....


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 20, 2010)

In most Aboriginal communities Ive seen I to have been disgusted at what is available to them and even more disgusted with the fact that most of it has been destroyed by them, why keep giving them stuff when they have no respect for it. Recently there was a front page article with an Aboriginal man on the cover titled Nobody Should Have To Live Like This, the accompanying picture showed a filthy house, everything was damaged and it was unfit for habitation. Simple solution CLEAN IT. A couple of days later the reader comments section was full of people sharing my opinion. I honestly don't understand why I have to obtain a permit to enter land in my own country when I obviously have more respect for it than a lot of Aboriginal people.

So keeping on topic I hope there is not to much footage of these community's on Man vs Wild as it's an embarrassment to Australia and the Aboriginal people


----------



## slim6y (May 20, 2010)

They....?

They....?

You talk of 'them' as 'they'? Interesting... Are 'they' much different to you and I?

Wait... are we talking about Bear here?

Let's see... (I'll segway as much as I can here) - firstly - Aboriginals were hunter gathers of sorts. They lived in tight communities and gathered enough food for what they needed and lived fairly happily for a number of years - though it was tough going in this arid, bare country full of dangerous animals and poisonous foods. In fact it was hard to find a good meal here at all. But they did for a number of years.

But along comes mr white guy and brings in disease and alcohol and the dole...

For many many many years the Aboriginal people struggled to survive... But then... Free money and alcohol came along... Who WOULDN'T take that? It's a walk in the park (literally) compared to the requirement to hunt and gather.

It's a shame that the Aboriginal people didn't put up a fight like the Maori people did - because then Australia would be a different place today - maybe some respect wouldn't go to far amiss.

But you're all so keen on your white powered life and want 'them' to join in your way of existence... Because the two of 'us' can't co-exist - it's a sad sad life....

Which brings me to the point about how sad it was when a beautiful monitor was killed in Indonesia so that Bear Grylls could eat the tail and throw the rest away - very sad.

Never-the-less he's taught me a thing or two... 

1) Camera men can do everything he does but with a camera on...

2) I'd watch this program far more if it was a bikini clad women doing the show...

It is a known fact that Bear Grylls once broke his back during a parachute accident while in the British Special Forces. Lesser known is the fact that he built a makeshift hospital in the wilderness and performed back surgery on himself using only a knife, a flint, and a water bottle.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Slim, saved me trying to think of a comeback for the last ignorant comment.
Its scary i find myself agreeing with your thoughts on this.


----------



## saratoga (May 20, 2010)

steve1 said:


> I honestly don't understand why I have to obtain a permit to enter land in my own country when I obviously have more respect for it than a lot of Aboriginal people.



So I'm free to come and wander around your place anytime without first getting permission!


----------



## slim6y (May 20, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> Thanks Slim, saved me trying to think of a comeback for the last ignorant comment.
> Its scary i find myself agreeing with your thoughts on this.


 
Awwww c'mon sssssssssssssssnakeman.... we agreed on something once before sometime in some place maybe another dimension - but I know we agreed!


----------



## Vincey (May 20, 2010)

Somebody said something about Kevin Rudd putting a lot of funds into foreign countries
K.Rudd. Say it like that. Answers pretty much 99% of what he's done.

And nobody take this the wrong way but I just think White people and Aboriginals alike should just *"GET OVER IT".*
I know that comment is very ignorant, but that I'm not. I just can't really opinionate how I feel on this forum 

We all have our problems with eachother, so why not just band together and hate the North Koreans! 

On another note- to the original thread or whatever came from it, Bear Grylls is a fake. So is K. Rudd, so is that corrupt cop over there- the list can go on and on.
I think we all need to get over Grylls. 

I just found out his name was Edward too! haha


----------



## fritzi2009 (May 20, 2010)

I hate Bear Grylls and nothing will ever change that. He is disgusting.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 20, 2010)

In a survival situation you are allowed to Kill protected wildlife providing it is done to aid in survival.....


----------



## fritzi2009 (May 20, 2010)

But he's filming a tv show... he's not actually fighting for life in a hostile environment 0_o


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 20, 2010)

I've been away from this site for a while now because of these sorts of fights, I come back and it appears nothing has changed. Argumentive tree huggers still rule the forum. Instead of critising an informative show that may have saved lives before about 'maybe' killing an olive python, go and start a program to rehabilitate damaged ecosystems and fix some actual problems!


----------



## Vincey (May 20, 2010)

mcloughlin2 said:


> I've been away from this site for a while now because of these sorts of fights, I come back and it appears nothing has changed. Argumentive tree huggers still rule the forum. Instead of critising an informative show that may have saved lives before about 'maybe' killing an olive python, go and start a program to rehabilitate damaged ecosystems and fix some actual problems!



Nobody is forcing you to stay, you sort of need to expect the "tree hugger" attitude considering it's a hobby involving reptiles and other types of critters. If you wanted your "LETS KILL ****" attitude, go join a hunting forum. (not dissing _real _hunting at all. just what people try to pass as hunting)


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 20, 2010)

I'm already a member of hunting forums 

Anyway that doesn't matter. The point here is that several people in this thread are having a whinge about this when it in reality is one snake (If it were killed). How many of these people complaining about this one snake are involved in awareness programs, rehabilitating programs, landcare problems? 

Or yet a better question, do these people who have a problem with this snake being killed eat farmed foods? Foods produced on land where snakes and other 'critters' habitat has been destroyed, hence killing snakes and critters?


----------



## -Matt- (May 20, 2010)

mcloughlin2 said:


> Or yet a better question, do these people who have a problem with this snake being killed eat farmed foods? Foods produced on land where snakes and other 'critters' habitat has been destroyed, hence killing snakes and critters?



That argument has already been covered a few pages back...


----------



## captive_fairy (May 20, 2010)

Did anyone see the episode on discovery last night behind the scenes...It stated that the reason Bear does not eat all of the animal on camera was they had a rule, If Bear kills it, ALL THE CREW have a bite...
Also, He killed an animal once and showed that the liver was good to eat raw as it was full of proteins that cooking can actually destroy, but to cook the rest of it...I would not have known that and I am not a vet so I didn't know what a liver looked like before he killed it and showed everyone...
Yes, he is not actually in a survival situation, but he is showing what to do if you do get yourself into one...
I love going bush and I have gathered quite a bit of info. from this show, which, if I ever did get myself into a survival situation, i would deem invaluable...
If you don't like the show, DONT WATCH IT!!!


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 20, 2010)

Slim6y, Yes whites did come and turn there worlds upside down but that needs to stop being used as an excuse for every problem the Aboriginal people face. Time and again our government has poured money, services and buildings into these community's and all to often they are destroyed. poverty, substance abuse, violence are all ongoing and major problems that are faced in these community's, what's your solution keep pouring in the money, I have been into some of these community's and I haven't had much to smile about upon leaving. The Aboriginal people have to take responsibility for the state of theses community's along with the rest of Australia and our government. I am also well aware that white Australians exploit these community's for their own purposes, children born into these places are sadly all to often caught in a vicious life long circle. Sssssnakeman I fail to see how my views make me ignorant I have only told it how I have seen it, or maybe my perception was wrong and everybody was actually living in peace and harmony together. It is ignorant to see a problem and then make out as if it doesn't exist. Just to clarify I don't see this as an Aboriginal problem but an Australian one, and saratoga I didn't ask for entry into their homes and backyards just the thousands of square kilometers of Australia that are also mine as a born and bred Australian


----------



## moosenoose (May 20, 2010)

> "It's amazing what happens when you get hungry," he said.



Yes like eating McDonalds or KFC! Both of those products have the potential to kill you! 

And again....I'll use ANY excuse humanly possible to post this pic again, and again, and again, and again


----------



## SuburbanMe (May 20, 2010)

My god - I'm reading page 3 right now and I'm surprised with how many moronic comments i've seen.

I just read on about how it's bad to eat cow because they clear land that snakes live on and then the cows trample all over it.

WTH man!? Well, if society isn't going the way you'd like it - how about you go dig a hole in the bush, live there, and eat whatever you find. Let's see how long you last hey?

In regards to bear - I think yall are missing the point of the show. It's a show on survival. What would you do if you were stuck in alot of the places bear gets into? I'm pretty sure the majority of you would curl up in a ball and cry for mum. Now I'm not saying it's right to kill the animals, i'm not saying it's wrong - I will say this though - If i was stuck in the middle of no-where, and I was starving and all I could find was an olive python or some other snake - I would kill it, cook it and eat it - then when I finally came back to civilisation - I'd post the pics of me killing, skinning and eating the snake for all the peta retards.

I'm fairly sure that if someone (specifically someone moaning about the death of protected animals) was stuck in the bush and they were starving - they'd kill anything they could to get a feed.


Oh one last thing - do you guys honestly think all TV shows/docos are filmed as they happen? Think again!
Most of the "wild Animal" footage used in docos are filmed in either open range zoos, or even normal zoos. I've even seen the same shots used in numerous docos by totally different hosts! gotta love stock footage!


----------



## moosenoose (May 20, 2010)

:lol: Seriously, you deserve to die if you get yourself lost in the bush. There is no genuine reason for you to get lost in the bush in the first place...or the jungle, or heaven forbid..... whatever the hell you were doing in the desert :lol: Only stupid ill equipped people put themselves in stupid situations where something like this could happen. 20 BUCKS suggests the first berry you decide to eat (because you think you remember he said you could eat it) will be your last! :lol: :lol: What’s the saying? Leave it to the professionals??


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 20, 2010)

SuburbanMe said:


> My god - I'm reading page 3 right now and I'm surprised with how many moronic comments i've seen.
> 
> I just read on about how it's bad to eat cow because they clear land that snakes live on and then the cows trample all over it.
> 
> ...


 
SO whats wrong with not eating cows because of environmental reasons, Am I not allowed to think of the environment over my selfish choices? I would love to live in the bush and eat what I find, plenty of food out there to eat! I am not some PETA tard, I don't give a **** about animals being killed for food, I just hate seeing waste, that is what I argued about with the snake, I am happy to see you kill skin and eat a snake, as long as you actually eat it. I just have a choice that I don't eat meat, only because I want to do my bit for the environment as much as I can.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 20, 2010)

And yes I think it would be pretty hard to actually get lost in the bush, if you walk in one direction, sooner or later, most likely sooner you are gonna come to a road or a paddock or something. Unless you are in somewhere really remote... plenty of food to eat in remote places anyway.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 20, 2010)

Bear Grylls is not starving also, he kills it and just wastes it "saves it for later...", there is a difference between killing to survive or for food and killing for money and ratings.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2010)

Luke, the problem I have with this guy is his lack of respect for the animals.
Thats all, after killing a snake his comments such as "thats one less snake to worry about" are oppsite to the message that im trying to put out everyday.
I only need to know what animals and plants can and cant be eaten.
This can be shown without the destruction and blood.
Les Higgens knew what to do and he would eat this phoney for breakfast.
Filming the death of animals purely for the ratings of the show is a despicable act.
Anyway, not once has he said in a survival situation, you stay near the vehicle or aircraft that caused you to be there.
Light a signal fire,burn the rubber tyres for smoke, wait for help to come to you ect..(not to many ppl chopper themselves into an environment, they usually have some sort of transport).
Its all about the scary dramatic unreal scenerios and of course killing and wasting defencless animals.
Nice thread Ryan,these are always fun..


> f Bear kills it all the crew have a bite...So it is actually getting eaten


If you believe that then you will believe anything


----------



## captive_fairy (May 20, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> SO whats wrong with not eating cows because of environmental reasons, Am I not allowed to think of the environment over my selfish choices? I would love to live in the bush and eat what I find, plenty of food out there to eat! I am not some PETA tard, I don't give a **** about animals being killed for food, I just hate seeing waste, that is what I argued about with the snake, I am happy to see you kill skin and eat a snake, as long as you actually eat it. I just have a choice that I don't eat meat, only because I want to do my bit for the environment as much as I can.


 
As I said in my post, Bear doesn't eat the whole thing on camera as they have a rule...If Bear kills it all the crew have a bite...So it is actually getting eaten



H.bitorquatus said:


> And yes I think it would be pretty hard to actually get lost in the bush, if you walk in one direction, sooner or later, most likely sooner you are gonna come to a road or a paddock or something. Unless you are in somewhere really remote... plenty of food to eat in remote places anyway.



In some places it can be hard to keep track of what direction you are heading in the bush and stay in a straight line at times...


----------



## naledge (May 20, 2010)

slim6y said:


> They....?
> 
> They....?
> 
> You talk of 'them' as 'they'? Interesting... Are 'they' much different to you and I?


 
I agree with a lot of what you say. But this 'them' 'they' rant was just stupid.
I don't know about you, but it gets hard to write 'Indigenous Australians' over and over again when it's much easier just to say 'them'.
Indigenous Australians are a group of people, 'them' and 'they' are words used when talking about a group of people.
Just like if I was talking about Al Qaeda I'd say 'I don't like _them_ because _they_ are terrorists'.

I don't think he said that they were different to you and him. Because I'd still use the word 'they' to describe you two. Just like you'd use it to describe a group of other non-indigenous Australians. By saying Indigenous Australians aren't allowed to be called by a common word that is used to describe any group of people is making them out to be "much different to you and I."


----------



## naledge (May 20, 2010)

SuburbanMe said:


> In regards to bear - I think yall are missing the point of the show. It's a show on survival. What would you do if you were stuck in alot of the places bear gets into? I'm pretty sure the majority of you would curl up in a ball and cry for mum. Now I'm not saying it's right to kill the animals, i'm not saying it's wrong - I will say this though - If i was stuck in the middle of no-where, and I was starving and all I could find was an olive python or some other snake - I would kill it, cook it and eat it - then when I finally came back to civilisation - I'd post the pics of me killing, skinning and eating the snake for all the peta retards.


 
No, I think you're missing the point. Everybody knows meat comes from animals, it's common sense. We don't need him to show us. He's not trying to survive. He has no need to kill the animals, let alone on every single episode. If he did it once I wouldn't really mind, but he does it on every episode, it's just pointless.


----------



## naledge (May 20, 2010)

captive_fairy said:


> As I said in my post, Bear doesn't eat the whole thing on camera as they have a rule...If Bear kills it all the crew have a bite...So it is actually getting eaten


 
I doubt they would really do that. For one, you can't force your employees to eat what you want them to. And also, most of what he eats is very dangerous and unhygienic, full of bugs and disease, to force your employees to eat that would just be stupid. If he does do that, I hope his cameraman gets e coli.


----------



## -Matt- (May 20, 2010)

Why so serious...


----------



## captive_fairy (May 20, 2010)

naledge said:


> No, I think you're missing the point. Everybody knows meat comes from animals, it's common sense. We don't need him to show us. He's not trying to survive. He has no need to kill the animals, let alone on every single episode. If he did it once I wouldn't really mind, but he does it on every episode, it's just pointless.


 
While I know that meat comes from animals, I didn't know which parts of animals should be eaten, what should not and what they looked like until Bear killed the animals and showed us.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 20, 2010)

You can eat anything, some stuff just kills you though or isn't for eating


----------



## captive_fairy (May 20, 2010)

Thats why i said 'should' be eaten, not 'can' be eaten.


----------



## captive_fairy (May 20, 2010)

naledge said:


> I doubt they would really do that. For one, you can't force your employees to eat what you want them to. And also, most of what he eats is very dangerous and unhygienic, full of bugs and disease, to force your employees to eat that would just be stupid. If he does do that, I hope his cameraman gets e coli.



I don't think he actually forces them to do it...They did show them sharing a frog...And it wasnt Bear that said that, it was the director


----------



## Casey (May 20, 2010)

So when he urinates in his drink bottle does that mean the whole crew have to take a swig?

The thing that bothers me is what sssnakeman said, in Australia we are taught that in a survival situation to stay with your vehicle (or however" you got there) as that is your best chance of being spotted by rescuers. If he really cares about teaching people to survive he should be teaching best practice to avoid being in the situation as well. 

And also being in the Australian bush and showing people to pick up a brownish coloured snake to kill, for food or anything, is kind of asking for trouble in my opinion.


----------



## captive_fairy (May 20, 2010)

Casey said:


> So when he urinates in his drink bottle does that mean the whole crew have to take a swig?
> 
> The thing that bothers me is what sssnakeman said, in Australia we are taught that in a survival situation to stay with your vehicle (or however" you got there) as that is your best chance of being spotted by rescuers. If he really cares about teaching people to survive he should be teaching best practice to avoid being in the situation as well.
> 
> And also being in the Australian bush and showing people to pick up a brownish coloured snake to kill, for food or anything, is kind of asking for trouble in my opinion.


I didn't know that he killed his urine.
And while I understand what your saying, he does say which ones he comes across are dangerous and he doesn't just 'pick them up'...
If you're going to go in the Aussie bush, then you should know what animals in the area are dangerous before you go in, and if you don't, treat everything like it is.
If you're stupid enough to just pick up a brownish coloured snake without knowing what it is, well...


----------



## Kurto (May 20, 2010)

7 pages of negativity! Awesome!


----------



## Casey (May 20, 2010)

oh ok so what your saying is that he needs to kill snakes to show people how to survive, but then tells people not to go near them as they may be dangerous..and to not go near dangerous animals in the Australian bush, which would possibly, in my mind, exclude killing them for food. 

Well that makes a lot of sense, thank you for clearing that up for me.. Man don't I feel silly now


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2010)

> 7 pages of negativity! Awesome!


Go to a cat website and try to promote a guy who hates cats..negativity is what you get.
On a snake site, a guy who hates snakes will get the same reaction.


----------



## captive_fairy (May 20, 2010)

Casey said:


> oh ok so what your saying is that he needs to kill snakes to show people how to survive, but then tells people not to go near them as they may be dangerous..and to not go near dangerous animals in the Australian bush, which would possibly, in my mind, exclude killing them for food.
> 
> Well that makes a lot of sense, thank you for clearing that up for me.. Man don't I feel silly now


No, I didn't say he says not to go near them...Just informing that they are dangerous and to use caution if you choose to kill one for food


----------



## slim6y (May 20, 2010)

naledge said:


> I agree with a lot of what you say. But this 'them' 'they' rant was just stupid.
> I don't know about you, but it gets hard to write 'Indigenous Australians' over and over again when it's much easier just to say 'them'.
> Indigenous Australians are a group of people, 'them' and 'they' are words used when talking about a group of people.
> Just like if I was talking about Al Qaeda I'd say 'I don't like _them_ because _they_ are terrorists'.
> ...


 
Context brother - in context....


----------



## slim6y (May 20, 2010)

Kurto said:


> 7 pages of negativity! Awesome!


 
I think there's a difference between negativity and reality...

Anyway - there's nothing negative about saying I'd prefer to see a bikini clad girl doing the same show...


----------



## hypochondroac (May 20, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> Luke, the problem I have with this guy is his lack of respect for the animals.
> Thats all, after killing a snake his comments such as "thats one less snake to worry about" are oppsite to the message that im trying to put out everyday.
> I only need to know what animals and plants can and cant be eaten.
> This can be shown without the destruction and blood.
> ...




Nicely said Barry.


----------



## SuburbanMe (May 21, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> SO whats wrong with not eating cows because of environmental reasons, Am I not allowed to think of the environment over my selfish choices? I would love to live in the bush and eat what I find, plenty of food out there to eat! I am not some PETA tard, I don't give a **** about animals being killed for food, I just hate seeing waste, that is what I argued about with the snake, I am happy to see you kill skin and eat a snake, as long as you actually eat it. I just have a choice that I don't eat meat, only because I want to do my bit for the environment as much as I can.



Yeah fair enough. My apologies.
I just think the trampling of the ground thing is a bit over the top.


----------



## SuburbanMe (May 21, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Anyway - there's nothing negative about saying I'd prefer to see a bikini clad girl doing the same show...


----------



## syeph8 (May 21, 2010)

slim6y said:


> I think there's a difference between negativity and reality...
> 
> Anyway - there's nothing negative about saying I'd prefer to see a bikini clad girl doing the same show...


 
would you settle for a bikini clad ME doing the same show? and eating baked beans instead of endangered species? i think that would appease everybody! (except, of course, bean lobbyists)


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 21, 2010)

SuburbanMe said:


> Yeah fair enough. My apologies.
> I just think the trampling of the ground thing is a bit over the top.



No problem, though cows trampiling habitat is a big problem, they rocks, outcrops, trample delicate grasslands, squash animals by accident. I remember reading an article in herpetofauna about delma impar at goulbern, they found one that was trampled by a cow and part of the reason they were rare was because cows trampling there habitat.


----------



## slim6y (May 21, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> would you settle for a bikini clad ME doing the same show? and eating baked beans instead of endangered species? i think that would appease everybody! (except, of course, bean lobbyists)


 
I wouldn't call it settling.... 

You had me at 'would'.


----------



## Kristy_07 (May 21, 2010)

The inhumane killing and skinning of beans is wrong and unnecessary!! Those poor little beans, what did they ever do to you? I mean, if you're starving, and you eat the whole bean, and it's not endangered, then that's totally fine. But unprotected beans from a can that can't even defend themselves.... You're an animal.


----------



## slim6y (May 21, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> The inhumane killing and skinning of beans is wrong and unnecessary!! Those poor little beans, what did they ever do to you? I mean, if you're starving, and you eat the whole bean, and it's not endangered, then that's totally fine. But unprotected beans from a can that can't even defend themselves.... You're an animal.


 
A quick Googling reveals this Evergreen - Bean Keepers Project

I bet ya Bear goes in to Canadaville and finds these beans and eats them - he's brutal!


----------



## SuburbanMe (May 21, 2010)

slim6y said:


> a quick googling reveals this evergreen - bean keepers project
> 
> i bet ya bear goes in to canadaville and finds these beans and eats them - he's brutal!


 

lmao


----------



## moosenoose (May 21, 2010)




----------



## diprotodon (May 21, 2010)

naledge said:


> So, he broke the law and killed and ate a wild Australian snake and they let him back in the country? And they wont even let Snoop Dogg come here to do a concert. Pathetic.


you got my vote!!


----------

